

Cognitive fun - samueladam
http://cognitivefun.net/

======
whacked_new
Thanks for the submission :)

~~~
samueladam
I'm also willing to donate if you enable me to.

Great work!

------
zasz
Does this work for anyone using Safari or Firefox? I can't type in the box.

~~~
whacked_new
Which test are you talking about?

~~~
zasz
Visual forward digit span, test 7. While the numbers are flashing, the cursor
changes to a text cursor, but once they're gone, the cursor changes to the
hand icon you get when you hover over a link.

~~~
whacked_new
The textbox is supposed to get focus once the digits stop flashing and the
"enter your answer" prompt appears; if not, if you click the box at the point,
input should work. You can contact me at fun at cognitivefun dot net if there
are further problems.

~~~
PStamatiou
same as with him i cant type in text. same issue. ffox 3.0.4, osx.

~~~
whacked_new
Thanks for reporting this. I'll write you an email.

